# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Güney Türkistan'ı Bilen Varmı

## ceydaaa

o.jpgÇin işgalindeki Doğu Türkistanla ilgili Türk kamuoyunda kayda değer bir hassasiyet var. Ne yazık ki büyük bir bölümü bugünkü Afganistan topraklarında kalan Güney Türkistanla ilgili aynı hassasiyetten bahsetmek çok zor.

Samanlılar, Harezmşahlar, Selçuklular, Gazneliler, Gurlular, Timurlar gibi Türk devletlerine merkez olan bu topraklar günümüzde Türk dünyasının bir parçası değilmiş gibi algılanıyor. Türk-İslam medeniyetinin önemli bir parçası olan Güney Türkistanda yaşayan Türkler Afganistandaki küçük bir azınlık grup şeklinde değerlendiriliyor.


Afganistanın üniter bir devlet olarak varlığına devem edeceğini düşünmek, Afganistan gerçeklerini bilmemek olur. Zoraki olarak bir arada tutulmaya çalışılan gruplardan müteşekkil olan Afganistan bölünmeye mahkumdur. Yaklaşık 250 yıldan beri, Afganistan merkezi yönetimi Peştunların elindedir ve merkezi hükümet en hafif ifadeyle Güney Türkistanlılara zulmetmiştir. Güney Türkistanlıların Afganistan devletinde azınlık olarak yaşamasını gerektirecek hiçbir sebep yoktur. Güney Türkistan, Afganistanın geriye kalan kısmıyla dil, tarih, kültür ve gelecekle ilgili hiçbir şekilde ortak paydaya sahip değildir. Güney Türkistan, Afganistanın bir parçası değil; Türkistanın bir uzvudur.

Peştunlar, yürüttükleri Peştunlaştırma faaliyetleri kapsamında Türklere olmadık zulüm ve baskılar uyguladılar. Güney Türkistana yönelik sistematik olarak iskan faaliyeti yürüttüler. Sulama için kullanılan su yolları önce Peştun köylerine sonra Türk köylerinden bırakılmaktaydı. Güney Türkistan bölgesine yol, hastane, okul, altyapı ve hiçbir hizmet götürülmedi. Şuanda Afganistanın kuzeyindeki bazı Türk bölgelerine gidilirse, adeta zamana yolculuk yaptıran makineye binilip 300 yıl geriye gidilmiş olur. Ne su var, ne elektrik. Güney Türkistan, etrafı çevrilen, tecrit edilen ve devletin hiçbir hizmetinin uğramadığı bir yer olmuş. Çamurdan evler, sınırlı ölçekte hayvancılık ve ilkel şartlarda sürdürülmeye çalışılan tarım. Sefalet, cehalet ve bedbahtlık.

ABD ve Batı Güney Türkistanlılara haksızlık etmiştir. Taliban yönetimine karşı ilk başkaldıranlar kimlerdir? Kuzey İttifakının başını çeken ve Taliban yönetiminin devrilmesinde birinci derecede rol oynayan hangi gruptur?

Taliban hükümetine karşı mücadele başlatarak Taliban yönetiminin devrilmesinde birinci derecede rol oynayan aktör Türklerdir. Özellikle kuzeyden başlatılan Taliban karşıtı harekatın en önemli kısmı olan birinci aşamada Türklerin belirleyici rolü olduğu inkar edilemez bir gerçektir. Bütün bu gerçeklere rağmen, kağıt üstündeki birkaç düzenleme ve sembolik birkaç mevki dışında Türklere hiçbir şekilde hayat hakkı tanınmamaktadır. (Karzai hükümetinde yer alan Türklerin halkla bağı olmayan ve aileleri yut dışında yaşayan eski komünistlerden oluşması da manidardır.)

Gelinen nokta itibariyle, Afganistandaki Türkler ülke yönetiminden tamamen geri plana bırakılmış durumdadırlar. Kızıl Ordunun Afganistandan çıkarılmasında, Taliban yönetiminin devrilmesinde birinci derecede rol oynayan Türk unsurlar bugünkü Afganistan siyasetinin en kenara itilmiş grubu konumunda. Bu bakımdan, Afganistandaki Güney Türkistanlılara çok ciddi haksızlık yapılmıştır.

Türkiyenin Güney Türkistanda takip etmesi gereken orta ve uzun vadedeki dış politikanın ana hatları şu şekilde olmalıdır:

 Güney Türkistan, Türkiyenin güney Asyadaki bir numaralı çıkar sahasıdır. Akdenizde Kıbrıs neyse, Asyada Güney Türkistan odur.

 Güney Türkistan, muazzam doğal kaynaklara ve çok önemli stratejik bir yere sahiptir.

 Güney Türkistan halkı için, Türkiyeden daha doğal bir müttefik yoktur. Güney Türkistan halkının Türkiyedeki soydaşlarına yaklaşımı son derece dostanedir.

 Sadece ekonomik ve maddi yardımlar yeterli değildir. Türkiye Güney Türkistana siyasi destek verilmelidir.

 AK Parti hükümeti döneminde, Türk dış politikası hiçbir zaman olmadığı kadar Güney Türkistana ehemmiyet vermiştir. Ancak yapılanlar, kesinlikle yeterli değildir.

 Güney Türkistan siyasetinin temel hedefi tam bağımsızlık olmalıdır. Türkiye, Güney Türkistanın bağımsızlığı için, siyasi, ekonomik, kültürel, istihbarat ve askeri bütün imkanları seferber etmelidir.

 ABDnin kuklası olan Karzai hükümetinin merkezi idareyi güçlendirme çabalarını sekteye uğratmamak uğruna, Güney Türkistanlıların siyaseten kenara itilmesine seyirci kalınmamalıdır.

 Türkiye, Ayna TV başta olmak üzere, Türk kültürünün korunup yayılması için gerekli olan her türlü çabayı sonuna kadar sarf etmelidir.

 Türk asıllı öğrencilerin Türkiyede eğitim görmeleri için gerekli her türlü kolaylık aktif olarak desteklenmelidir. Bu konu, uzun dönemdeki çıkarlarımız için hayati öneme sahiptir.

 Türkiyedeki Kürtlerle Afganistandaki Türkleri mukayese ederek, Türkiyenin bölgedeki faaliyetlerini eleştirenler çıkabilir. Bu karşılaştırmanın abesliği açıkça meydandadır. Türkiye, milli ve manevi menfaatlerinin icaplarını her halükarda yerine getirmelidir.

 Güney Türkistandaki en önde çıkan siyasi lider General Dostumdur. Türkiye, dilediği grupla işbirliği yapabilecek güce sahiptir. Güney Türkistan fikrini paylaşmayan ve Türkiyenin bu konudaki dış politikasını kavrayamayan hareketler yerine, yepyeni siyasi figürler ve taze siyasi oluşumlar ihdas etmekten kaçınmamalıdır.

Güney Türkistanla ilgili en ufak bir tereddüt ve en küçük bir zaman kaybı, uzun vadede Türkiye için hiçbir siyasetçinin göze alamayacağı çok büyük çaplı fırsat kayıplarına yol açacaktır.

Sayın Ahmet Davutoğlu Güney Türkistanı ziyaret eden ve bölgeyi yakından takip eden bir siyasetçidir. Biz sadece Güney Türkistan konusunun, gündelik ve konjonktürel mülahazaların gölgesinde bırakılamayacak kadar önemli olduğunu bir kez daha hatırlatmak ve gündeme taşımak istedik.

----------

